# MindShift App



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

So i found this app today and i think it's awesome!. 
I am not suggesting to avoid therapy or counceling for this BUT... it does help a lot. It's like a personal record on anxiety, it gives you really good advices and ideas and gives you positive thoughts to face the automatic negative ones!. 
I haven't started to use it completely but the tutorial is very interesting. Here it is if someone has an iphone/ipad: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mindshift/id634684825?mt=8

I don't know if it's out for android, i believe it is.


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

max87 said:


> I don't know if it's out for android, i believe it is.


Here it is for Android:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bstro.MindShift&hl=en


----------

